# PHP CLI and PHP Apache don't match



## jesmith17 (Sep 7, 2011)

Here is my problem.

Running PHP 5.3.4 on OSX (10.6.8).

Trying to get oci8 configured with PHP. 

According to output from CLI, it's configured


```
php -i | grep oci8

oci8
oci8.connection_class => no value => no value
oci8.default_prefetch => 100 => 100
oci8.events => Off => Off
oci8.max_persistent => -1 => -1
oci8.old_oci_close_semantics => Off => Off
oci8.persistent_timeout => -1 => -1
oci8.ping_interval => 60 => 60
oci8.privileged_connect => Off => Off
oci8.statement_cache_size => 20 => 20
```

However, when I run phpinfo() from inside a php script in Apache, it doesn't see oci8 installed. 

I have already checked both the CLI and apache, and both are pointing to the php.ini @ /private/etc/php.ini

That file does list out the extension for oci8.so. 

I also notice that php -i shows a large list of environment variables when run (a list that matches just running "env" from the command line).

phpinfo();  just shows the 1 entry that I manually added to the .plist file in an earlier attempt to fix this. 

What am I missing? And how is it that php when run through apache doesn't see the same modules that php CLI does?


----------

